# TMR-73 : SMO reflector Flashlight 82,000+ lux



## Luminater (Apr 4, 2011)

TMR-73

T = *T*hrow
M = X*M*-L
R = *R*eflector
73 = Reflector Diameter


Spec

LED = XM-L T6 
Driver = Hi 3000 mA (3070 mA) , Med 900 mA , Lo 150 mA , Memory Mode
Baterry = 2*18650
Reflector = SMO Reflector 73 mm
Switch = Forward Click 5A+
Lens = Canon 77mm Protect lens
Throw = 82,000 lux, 572 Meters @ 0.25 lux
Runtime = 1+ Hour





4 Flashlights TRA-66 , TMA-66 , TMR-73 , TK35






With Fenix TK35




















SMO Reflector






GITD









All beamshot













TMR-73






Fenix TK35








TMR-73








Fenix TK35








TMR-73






Fenix TK35








TMR-73






Fenix TK35







My measurement : Raw from lux meter after turn on 1 minute.

*TMR-73

@ 4 meters
5160 = 82560 lux
5150 = 82400 lux* 





*TRA-66* 

@ 3.5 meters
12520 lux = 153370 lux

@ 4 meters
1. 9700 lux = 155200 lux
2. 9530 lux = 152480 lux 




*TMA-66 *

@ 4 meters

6420 = 102700 lux
6380 = 102080 lux



*MagLite SST-50*

@ 2 meters
1. 1082 lux = 43280 lux
2. 1071 lux = 42840 lux

@ 4 meters
1. 2740 lux = 43840 lux
2. 2680 lux = 42880 lux



*
TK35*

@ 3.5 meters
2035 lux = 24928 lux

@ 4 meters
1. 1567 lux = 25072 lux
2. 1572 lux = 25152 lux





*ITP SA2 XP-E R2*

@ 4 meters
1. 239 lux = 3824 lux
2. 232 lux = 3712 lux



*EagleTac M2XC4 3*R2*

@ 4 meters
1. 1452 lux = 23232 lux
2. 1423 lux = 22768 lux 


Review TRA-66 : Aspheric lens Flashlight 150,000+ lux
Review TMA-66 : XM-L Aspheric lens Flashlight 100,000+ lux


----------



## tzt (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry to reply to an old thread, but where did you get a reflector that large?


----------



## Luminater (Jul 7, 2011)

tzt said:


> Sorry to reply to an old thread, but where did you get a reflector that large?



Reflector =DX 47996
Bezel = DX 4213
Body = Only available in my country


----------



## tzt (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks.

Would you say the reflector's of good quality? It looks a bit worse than 66mm lens in the shot above, but maybe a bit better in that it has some flood.

Someone also mentioned to you(?) built a version w/ the 75mm aspheric at DX, but I can't find the thread. Maybe you remember where you put it.  I was thinking of sticking mine in a 3" (76mm) pvc pipe with an emitter stuck on a round PC heatsink and calling it a day. Sorry, much more lazy than you.


----------



## Walterk (Jul 9, 2011)

tzt said:


> a version w/ the 75mm aspheric at DX



Thats a proven formula, the 75mm aspheric is big fun.
With the Cree XRE-R2 @ 1,8A you get easily 120Kcd.
With 2,1A end up I got up to 170Kcd. But depends on heatsinking, in your light maybe 130-140Kcd.

The XM-L has a bigger die, so depending on current you run the Led 120Kcd sounds feasable. 
Wort the effort compared to 82Kcd I would think .

But nice builds, great beamshots, like your work.

Before I forget (mentioned before): Do not forget to measure your light at longer distances then 3m. At least 10 times the diameter, so 7 or even better 10meters should give more accurate readings!!


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jul 9, 2011)

Despite the smaller diameter, The DX 66mm lens performs just as good as the 75mm lens if not better, 
In the mean time, allowing a more compact build. In the end, I reached 220,000 lux @ 1 meter with R2/2.1 Amp using the 66mm lens. I was not able to change the title but added an update in the last post:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...hrower-Lighthouse-beam-shot-vs.-35W-HID/page2


----------



## Walterk (Jul 11, 2011)

The 75mm has a bigger aperture, resulting in clearly more surface area -> throw.
The viewingangle for the Led is bigger also, so resulting in more lumens also.

Notes from my experiments:
Thorlabs 75mm - Clear aperture specs 67; experienced 50mm
Edmunds 75mm - Clear aperture specs 71mm; experienced 40mm
Ebay67/DX66mm - Clear aperture 60mm; experienced 46mm


75mm DX aspheric:
Measured:
Diameter 77,25mm
Diameter bulb 74mm
Thickness rim 5.5mm
Total thickness 30mm
Backfocal length 44.5mm to top of dome using Cree XRE-R2.

Edit: Trustfire X6 might fit a lens with some work:
Cigarman The lense glass measured to 73.9mm measured the inner bezzel the largest it will accept is 74.1mm


----------



## bigchelis (Jul 11, 2011)

So, 
Are these lights for sale somewhere?


----------

